# SR-9 and a hockey jersey



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I normally carry a Kahr CW9 as my CCW. Today I put on a hockey jersey......it was a little chilly here in MN and thought, I wonder if anyone will be able to see my SR9 under it. I have an IWB holster and put the SR9 in and went off to see how the day progressed. It is undectable with the jersey on. It took a little adjustment to get it in the "right spot" but it has found its place and is pretty comfy right now. I probably won't make this a habit, but I like carrying it.

RCG


----------



## Onaway417 (May 6, 2009)

I will probably be carrying my SR-9 when I get my permit. I like the slimness of it.
Oh, and I really envy the fact that you had to wear a hockey jersey today due to it being cool. It was 103 F here today.
Man i can't wait for fall...


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

A hockey jersey, eh? Not a bad idea. Go Blue Jackets! Headed for the playoffs again ( I hope). :smt023


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm from MN so I was wearing a Red Wings Jersey. 

When the North Stars left MN I could not bring myself to cheer for a team from Texas. So I became a Red Wings fan......who knew they would get so good? I also have Wild Jerseys.

RCG


----------



## funkypunk97 (Aug 2, 2007)

recoilguy said:


> I'm from MN so I was wearing a Red Wings Jersey.
> 
> When the North Stars left MN I could not bring myself to cheer for a team from Texas. So I became a Red Wings fan......who knew they would get so good? I also have Wild Jerseys.
> 
> RCG


Well you cannot go wrong rooting for an Original Six team like the 'Wings.... Of course I follow that rule myself and root for the Rangers.......:smt1099


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

And it is easier to carry my SR-9 under the jersey. Hockey is a good sport!

RCG


----------



## crinko (May 26, 2008)

Guess Ill have to try to carry my SR-9 under my Penguins jersey, look out for #29 Marc-Andre Fleury


----------



## TN_Mike (Nov 1, 2009)

GO AVS!!!!

Sorry, just had to throw that in there.

I really like the SR-9 and have been contemplating buying one. I have held a few and I really like the slimness of the gun and the 17 round magazine. I'd love to shoot one. I think there is a range near me that has one that you can rent. I'm planning on checking that out Monday.


----------

